# Off-Topic >  Homemade Wood Stain (Iron Acetate)

## Mazay

DIY Wood Stain with vinegar and old steel screws

----------

baja (Nov 16, 2019),

Jon (Nov 15, 2019),

Moby Duck (Nov 17, 2019),

Slim-123 (Nov 16, 2019),

sossol (Nov 15, 2019),

Toolmaker51 (Nov 15, 2019),

will52100 (Nov 15, 2019)

----------


## jdurand

Can we buy 70% here in the USA or is it all watered down for our safety?

----------


## Mazay

You can buy on the Amazon - amazon.com/75-Pure-Vinegar-Concentrated-Industrial/dp/B07DKCY2W3

In Russia you can buy in almost any supermarket, price is about a 1 dollar a half a liter (17 oz).

----------

jdurand (Nov 15, 2019)

----------


## jdurand

> You can buy on the Amazon - amazon.com/75-Pure-Vinegar-Concentrated-Industrial/dp/B07DKCY2W3
> 
> In Russia you can buy in almost any supermarket, price is about a 1 dollar a half a liter (17 oz).



Thanks for the Amazon link. There are quite a few things that will be easier in Russia, but we won't be there until next year. A couple of Magnit stores nearby and a Metro 30 miles away.

----------

Mazay (Nov 15, 2019)

----------


## will52100

I don't know about the 70%, but that is known as vinagroon, and I use it as a leather dye. I make mine with regular old pickling vinegar and steel wool. Same idea, I just rinse the steel wool with acetone first to get the oils off.

I haven't tried it with wood, but on leather it will react with the tannins in the leather and turn it a dark black that is through and through and won't rub off. A rinse with baking soda and let dry and then oil and wax.

----------


## Slim-123

Шикарный цвет!! Только на сколько он устойчив к уф лучам и как он реагирует на масло, лаки, воск? Если есть опыт, отпишись. Я имею ввиду дерево.

----------


## high-side

> I don't know about the 70%, but that is known as vinagroon, and I use it as a leather dye. I make mine with regular old pickling vinegar and steel wool. Same idea, I just rinse the steel wool with acetone first to get the oils off.
> 
> I haven't tried it with wood, but on leather it will react with the tannins in the leather and turn it a dark black that is through and through and won't rub off. A rinse with baking soda and let dry and then oil and wax.



I googled 'vinagroon' and the results showed me one of the ugliest insects I wouldn't want to mess with.

----------

will52100 (Nov 17, 2019)

----------


## will52100

Holly crap that's an ugly sucker!

Try Vinegaroon leather dye, slightly different results, and apparently my spelling sucks.

----------

high-side (Nov 18, 2019)

----------


## Mazay

> Шикарный цвет!! Только на сколько он устойчив к уф лучам и как он реагирует на масло, лаки, воск? Если есть опыт, отпишись. Я имею ввиду дерево.





For non-Russian speakers:
Slim-123 asked me how the stain reacts to the oil

----------

Slim-123 (Nov 20, 2019)

----------


## Phat

I use markers , if using water based markers u obviously add a bit of water to vinegar , alcohol based markers use alcohol

----------

